# eb's bling bling PC



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The PSU in my Aspire Navigator case died Thursday and I have to send the WHOLE THING for an RMA... I cannot go without my PC for that long so I went out and bought something new...

Sorry it's so blurry. I was using my knee to steady the camera and that doens't always work well with long exposure times.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Love the multi-color fans with the clear case. Nice touch. I was thinking about getting a couple of those fans myself but I don't know how it would look in the case I have now.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Exactly same case as mine. My side fan sucks air out from over CPU though. Your side could be turned like that. Looks a decent computer, a pain when you get little scratches on the case though so keep it away from sharp stuff. Also be careful when screwing the screws in, too far and you wear away the plastic circle hole where the screw goes through. I just thought I'd leave that bit of advice.

Also, you could get some cathodes.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

milehile said:


> Love the multi-color fans with the clear case. Nice touch. I was thinking about getting a couple of those fans myself but I don't know how it would look in the case I have now.


I personally prefer to stick to a single-color scheme but these fans came with the case. What color is your case?



carsey said:


> Exactly same case as mine. My side fan sucks air out from over CPU though. Your side could be turned like that. Looks a decent computer, a pain when you get little scratches on the case though so keep it away from sharp stuff. Also be careful when screwing the screws in, too far and you wear away the plastic circle hole where the screw goes through. I just thought I'd leave that bit of advice.
> 
> Also, you could get some cathodes.


The fan is currently set to exhaust so the heat from the video card is taken away quickly. The back fan is right near the CPU to whick hot air from that. I'm not overly worried about it being damaged as it's just a temporary home for my hardware. The important screw holes actually have metal inserts so they shouldn't strip toooooo easily. We'll see how that goes...

They had a case like it with red cathodes for $40 more.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

$40 more!!!! thats a rip off for a few red cathodes. Cheaper to get them yourself.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

what happened to x-nav?


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

nice case,looks like a full size tower. what was the fine on that,and do they make mid towers?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

forcifer said:


> what happened to x-nav?


PSU died Thursday night... Right before our nightly StarCraft LAN party!



minster9 said:


> nice case,looks like a full size tower. what was the fine on that,and do they make mid towers?


It's a mid actually. All I've seen are mids and some really insane customs. It has a total of 11 bays, 6 are exposed.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea..my psu died also...got OCZ and its working fine so far. 11 bays is quite a few for mid tower. i know your old one had 13, 7 exposed


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------

